#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 毛毛作品賞析 >  > [影視] 紀錄片『“腦殘粉”的自白-獸迷篇』

## 雪麒

關於獸迷的，一個很有趣的紀錄片的中譯版～
看完之後，感覺歐美和大中華地區的獸迷文化還是很有差別的。
不知道各位有什麼感想～？
（大陸視頻網站，可能需要Unblock Youku之類的插件，英文為“Fanboy Confessional The Furry Edition”，可YouTube查詢）

http://www.iqiyi.com/v_19rrnwzd1s.html

----------


## 狼王白牙

拍得很中肯，既不過於正面（獸迷都是動物保育人士或藝術家），也不過於負面（獸迷都是喜歡情色及戴著面具做奇怪事情的傢佸）。

如果圈子夠大的話，有能力購置獸裝，旅行參加各地的獸展的獸數也會跟著增加的吧。我覺得世界各地的獸迷活動大致大同小異，只是華文社會裡的圈子仍然很小。不過像是影片中的聚在一個獸迷的家中攪拌奇怪的冰淇淋這種事情，10年以前的台灣老獸迷也做過，只是把物品換成了烹調狗食罐頭。。。但是真要讓大家能夠看出有特色，有文化，仍然需要夠多隻穿著毛茸茸的穿辦者出現，總感覺有了獸裝就像是出盡風頭似的。 :jcdragon-pounce: 

大部分的獸迷仍然依賴網路連繫，一年一次或兩次的獸迷大會已經算是很多了，一個好的獸迷大會需要有很辛勞的工作及主辦單位呢。所以並不覺得華文圈子跟歐美圈子的獸迷大會差別很大。差別只是差別在獸迷數量。
影片雖然拍攝得很中肯，跟親朋好友介紹這個圈子時，可別多說了甚麼奇怪的地方，善用肢體語言，表達對動物的喜愛就可以了。

----------


## 伊默兒/野魂

可能聚會那些是大同小異啦
可是像歐美國家跟華人區比起來對獸迷好像比較多反感者 :jcdragon-idle: 
不知道是不是因為書籍漫畫跟獸人性向還是別的東西
不過對於"kill furries!"和"furries are GAY"還有"god hates furries(網站)"
野仔心忍不住揪了一下
獸迷也有好獸迷和糟糕獸迷
每個獸的背景、故事、思想也不盡相同
不過有些獸迷、人的確是太超過了

野仔看完影片後
覺得自己好幸運喔
竟然可以來到狼之樂園 :jcdragon-lick:

----------


## 斯冰菊

本狼方才尋找發現還真的有這部片，並且還可以選擇翻譯字幕。

就本狼個狼之觀察某些人類對獸圈會有如此嚴重、不理性，甚至於帶有「欲除之而後快」心態的根本原因，不外乎是對獸圈的認識不夠或是故意誤解，並且通常這些人類都會帶有一定程度之人類沙文主義。基本上只要沒有侵害到這些仇恨者的法定權益，獸迷是哪一點妨礙到你們？

而本狼對於這些不瞭解獸圈的人類，只能嗥：還有心去瞭解的就盡量讓他們了解，無心者就當空氣忽視。

----------

